# How do I fix a corrupted SD card, "bad disk"



## bryanbatcher (Mar 17, 2017)

I've been googling all day trying to figure this out. I got a micro SD card from my nephew that is corrupted. There's no data that needs to be retrieved, I just need to fix it so I can use it in my phone. I tried formatting it in "create and format hard disk partitions" but I either got an error message or it froze. I tried using chkdsk but got this error message: "chkdsk not available for RAW drive". Then I tried using diskpart to clean the drive, but that didn't work. (See attachment.) I tried MiniTool Partition Wizard, but that says it's a bad disk. (See attachment.) How do I fix this SD card?

Using Windows 10.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

After what you have tried I would just bin TBH. IF you did get it running again its likely to mess up again, would you really trust it#'?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The SD card is bad and needs to be replaced. There is no fixing it.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello
Other than cleaning the contacts with a pencil eraser, no fix.


----------



## bryanbatcher (Mar 17, 2017)

Alright, thanks for the responses.


----------

